# got plants today at shark aquarium.



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

finally got some plants today. i just randomly picked em out. how does it look??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good, can you post the names of the plants you bought for everyone?


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks good, can you post the names of the plants you bought for everyone?


i dont really know much about plants but i think it was 2 brazil plants a some others dont really remember. also i only have 40w light on my 55g, do i need a better light? and i also seen ppl talkin about co2, how does that work?? thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Read THIS please, then it will be easier to help you


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Read THIS please, then it will be easier to help you


thanks


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Where do you guys get these badass pieces of wood? lol nice tank!


----------

